

Great macrology lecture (in PLT Racket) - DaveKruglinsky
http://pl.barzilay.org/lec22.txt
This is the best macro tutorial ever written (other PLT guys just seems to be uncapable of writting anything as clear as this gem).<p>Thanks, Eli!
======
pavpanchekha
The PLT macro system is the result of some of the most advanced research into
the core of what code is. It addresses issues of what it means to use a
variable name, what exactly scope is, and so on. I'd highly recommend reading
this lecture if you want to understand the nitty-gritty low-level details of
what exactly a macro is.

On the other hand, if you're not an experienced macrologist, I'd recommend
reading Graham's _On Lisp_ first; it uses a much simpler macro system (that of
CL) to introduce the _practical_ aspects of macros: why and how you'd use
them. This lecture is closer to the theory --- low-level nitty-gritty theory
at that.

------
mahmud
Just link to the big kahuna, Barzilay's list of lectures along with
descriptions :-)

<http://pl.barzilay.org/resources.html>

